# Mp Rlt



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Due to supply of O&W watches taking a while and the fact that I have quite a few MP dials I have decided to make a few of these watches up. I have enough parts to make about 20 pieces. 40 mm all steel case with display back. Auto movement etc.

If you are interested then please email me.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work :rltb:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Roy, you do make beautiful watches!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Email sent... what's the price :blink: ?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey nice one Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Everyone seems to want my name on the dial so here it is


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks really nice Roy...

Well done...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks much better with your name on the dial Roy whats the price.?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Looks much better with your name on the dial Roy whats the price.?


Only Â£149 + postage.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Ordered :thumbup:

Do I get number 1 ??? 

PS What does 'MP' stand for :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmmm, how easy would it be to brush the case on this????


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you got any yellow or white second hands Roy?

Being colour blind, red on black is useless for me.

Are you going to 'limited edition' them?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautifull watch wish I had the cash


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I always fancied the MP but thought it was too small, this would have been ideal but unfortunately I'm skint at the moment :huh:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good job Roy. what movement and would love to see a picture of the back.

JS


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone care to tell this numpty what the initials "MP" stand for, or mean?

I guess the 'M' is Military?

Thanks


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The legend goes it was going to be a Military Pilot's Watch. Thus MP. 

Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Military *Pilot* - so it's a "Flieger" or Airman ???

Of course - I had it in my head that it was an 'Army' style but now you've said it, it's so obvious!








.....









Thanks William


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

e-mail sent and this will be my first :rlt:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mmmmm, how easy would it be to brush the case on this????


Shawn, don't even think about it.









But no one ever listens to me anyway. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> mmmmm, how easy would it be to brush the case on this????


I thought the cases on these were brushed. It's just the bezel that's polished isn't it?

I can't imagine that brushing it would be too difficult.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Due to supply of O&W watches taking a while and the fact that I have quite a few MP dials I have decided to make a few of these watches up. I have enough parts to make about 20 pieces. 40 mm all steel case with display back. Auto movement etc.
> 
> If you are interested then please email me.


Received my RLT 51 at 9.10am.

It's simply stunning, I think the simplicity makes it look so good.

This is my first :rltb: , it's not going to be my last!

Thanks Roy, it really is a great watch.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Defender said:


> Received my RLT 51 at 9.10am.
> 
> It's simply stunning, I think the simplicity makes it look so good.
> 
> ...


Just ordered mine, are they numbered?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just ordered mine, are they numbered?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning - very quick work - announced on the 20th, made up & delivered by 23rd - is that a record?

(actually I think it was a deliberate '*Roy Ploy*' to stop us asking for more customisation, after demanding his name on the dial  )




























Nicely finished clone 2824 movement with engraved RLT rotor:










And the all important wrist shot:










Another instant RLT Classic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve that's great, I'm so glad you managed to pick up the first one.... also looks great especially with all of it's RLT friends


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

This will be my sixth RLT I think the 17 is favourite but it's so nice I'm scared to wear it


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

Can I add my name to the list please.

Thanks


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Rob - go to the RLT sales site - link at the top of the page - and you can buy it *now*... but be quick because as of this morning's conversation with Roy, he's sold about half of them.

I know it's oft repeated here - but Roy's pictures do not do justice to his work.

Mine looks fabulous in the flesh.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great! What movement is that?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

RobB said:


> Can I add my name to the list please.
> 
> Thanks


I was going to wait til I got paid at the end of the month but there seemed a lot of interest so I hit the overdraft and ordered this morning don't wait or it will be gone


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

I was hoping it would be available next month not this, fortunately the credit card has some space!


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> Rob - go to the RLT sales site - link at the top of the page - and you can buy it *now*... but be quick because as of this morning's conversation with Roy, he's sold about half of them.
> 
> I know it's oft repeated here - but Roy's pictures do not do justice to his work.
> 
> Mine looks fabulous in the flesh.


Thanks, guess I should have checked there!!!

Just ordered one, I will post some pics when it arrives. That way I can get the prize for worst pics of this!


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine arrived today :wub: - many thanks to Roy for a fantastic watch and super delivery :rltb:

Hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Best pics yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Best pics yet :thumbsup:


Seconded - those are very high quality pictures.

Rob


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Just ordered one. Been thinking of buying my first RLT for a while and saw this and couldn't resist!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Of mach's ordered one his will probably take 2 months to arrive with all the alterations to the spec he would wAnt :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest here....i think that roys got it just about bang on with this one hasn't he???

now....all we need is something at about 42mm with 22mm lugs


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

I have just put my order in. My first RLT watch. Cannot wait for it to turn up.

Pat


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Pat..

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Hopefully have mine early next week it looks like it will be up there with my RLT 11 or RLT 69


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> got to be honest here....i think that roys got it just about bang on with this one hasn't he???
> 
> now....all we need is something at about 42mm with 22mm lugs


I definately think Roy has got it bang on with this 

It actually wears bigger than you might think - so for me it's perfect as it is - but then I do have fairly small (6.75') wrists :lol:


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks Great, can you manually wind it and what is the lume like?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

How long til the first one gets flipped


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it would be disrespectful to flip one on here in the SC whilst Roy still has new ones for sale









It costs him money to provide this forum so we should support him, not compete.

If absolutely necessary to sell, it should be done with the utmost discretion.

IMHO.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

great pics, this one is on my list.

paul


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> great pics, this one is on my list.
> 
> paul


Wouldn't wait too long - Roy reckoned he could make about 20 pieces - when I spoke to him last week, about half were already spoken for...

...and yes, it exceeds expectation.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mine won't be going anywhere once it's here I'm not usually one for brand loyalty but RLT deserves it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It does look superb, some great pictures too. Congratulations to everybody that gets one..im resisting..


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

minkle said:


> It does look superb, some great pictures too. Congratulations to everybody that gets one..im resisting..


to quote the Borg " resistance is futile"


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> How long til the first one gets flipped


A long time I hope









It's an :rltb: classic.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Ordered

A bit of a wait for movements to come in now though apparently. Just hope this will stop me lusting after an O&W MP? :huh:

Brighty


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Brighty said:


> Ordered
> 
> A bit of a wait for movements to come in now though apparently.


Phew, not just me then. Persuaded the 710 to pay for it as a birthday pressie too - result 

Is it nearly here yet? h34r:


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighty said:


> Ordered
> 
> A bit of a wait for movements to come in now though apparently. Just hope this will stop me lusting after an O&W MP? :huh:
> 
> Brighty


Thank god for the delay I was worried I was going to have to hide it when it arrived and only bring it out after next pay day!


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Is this the "RLT51" on the Sales page? http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Is this the "RLT51" on the Sales page? http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Is this the "RLT51" on the Sales page? http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html


That's the one


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome. Missus has said she'll buy it for me as a wedding present. Is there anywhere on it than can be engraved or anything? I notice it has a display back, assume you can't engrave that?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Awesome. Missus has said she'll buy it for me as a wedding present. Is there anywhere on it than can be engraved or anything? I notice it has a display back, assume you can't engrave that?


You could ask that your wedding date be engraved on the rotor though when you get divorced the watch becomes unwearable


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Missus has said she'll buy it for me as a wedding present. Is there anywhere on it than can be engraved or anything? I notice it has a display back, assume you can't engrave that?
> ...


Does it self-destruct or something?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > HereBeMonsters said:
> ...


Not that I know of. Divorce on the same date you marry and the date becomes an annual celebration


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Will everyone stop talking about divorce please! I'm young, naive and blissfully ignorant at the moment...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Will everyone stop talking about divorce please! I'm young, naive and blissfully ignorant at the moment...


I'm 39, been there and done that, got the tshirt, got engaged again, especting a nipper in September so don't worry.......

if it does all turn sour, you can do it all over again!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

mozbud said:


> Looks Great, can you manually wind it and what is the lume like?


Can any of the lucky early buyers answer the above question?

Thanks


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Bootsy said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Will everyone stop talking about divorce please! I'm young, naive and blissfully ignorant at the moment...
> ...


I can see your a cup half full kind of guy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :blink:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> mozbud said:
> 
> 
> > Looks Great, can you manually wind it and what is the lume like?
> ...


Yes you can manually wind. TBH the lune on the hands is OK but not great on the numbers - it's no Seiko that's for sure


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Missus has said she'll buy it for me as a wedding present. Is there anywhere on it than can be engraved or anything? I notice it has a display back, assume you can't engrave that?
> ...


Nah...

Engrave with the date one day before your wedding day - your last day of freedom to remember forever!


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Xantiagib said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > HereBeMonsters said:
> ...


Nah...

Engrave with the name of the stripper from the night before your wedding day - you'll smile every time you look at it, even after the divorce. 

Brighty


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anybody who's got their MP give me the lug width please.

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

20mm


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

jasonm said:


> 20mm


many thanks


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

MarkDavey said:


> Mine arrived today :wub: - many thanks to Roy for a fantastic watch and super delivery :rltb:
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics...


Very nice pictures and they do Roy's justice


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Persuaded by all these lovely pics, just ordered one, have to wait for the movements to arrive though.

Ian :rltb:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

At the risk of repeating an earlier question from others, does anyone have an idea what movement is used in these?

Cheers

Padders


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Padders said:


> At the risk of repeating an earlier question from others, does anyone have an idea what movement is used in these?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Padders





langtoftlad said:


> Nicely finished clone 2824 movement with engraved RLT rotor:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of repeating an earlier question from others, does anyone have an idea what movement is used in these?
> ...


by "clone" do we mean chinese (st-19) ?


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine arrived during the week, picked it up from my mums yesterday. It is a really good looking watch, very pleased with my first RLT. I'm off on holiday next week and this watch may well have earned the honour of accompanying me!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

roy just lists it as auto hacking so considering how difficult eta's are to get hold of I guess it might be

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/RLTwatches.html#a1952


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Any idea when the new movements will be in?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> roy just lists it as auto hacking so considering how difficult eta's are to get hold of I guess it might be
> 
> http://www.rltwatche...ches.html#a1952


there cracking movts those seagulls anyway.......that would be a Â£300 + watch with an ETA in it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > roy just lists it as auto hacking so considering how difficult eta's are to get hold of I guess it might be
> ...


Couldn't agree more, Seagulls are excellent B)

However, the MP has 'Swiss Made' on the dial so maybe it's the Sellita SW200 movement?


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Whatever movements they are in there they are sure taking a long time to arrive. Really hope it's ready in time for me to wear on my Wedding Day!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the movement is a Seagull ST21, I had a good look at mine the other day, I am impressed with the time keeping.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm take a look at the photo of the case back above. Shouldn't the '3TAM' actually read '3ATM' ie 3 atmospheres or 30m resistance or am I misreading it?

Discuss...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Padders said:


> Hmm take a look at the photo of the case back above. Shouldn't the '3TAM' actually read '3ATM' ie 3 atmospheres or 30m resistance or am I misreading it?
> 
> Discuss...


Good spot  mine says 3ATM it looks as if the one in the picture has been engraved wrong by the manufacturer!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JoT said:


> I think the movement is a Seagull ST21, I had a good look at mine the other day, I am impressed with the time keeping.


Does yours have 'Swiss Made' on the dial?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dapper said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the movement is a Seagull ST21, I had a good look at mine the other day, I am impressed with the time keeping.
> ...


Yes but as Roy said the dials are spare MP dials so they would already have been printed.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Whatever movements they are in there they are sure taking a long time to arrive. Really hope it's ready in time for me to wear on my Wedding Day!


I had an email from Roy last Tuesday to say there were some further ones due in soon and mine was next in line! Hoping it will be soon.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Is Eddie at TZ-UK having a little dig at Roy's MP Rlt51 ?

Poor form if he is :thumbsdown:

Presumably a link isn't allowed so check out Watch Talk - "A Truly International Watch"


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm will have to venture over there then and have a read


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Must admit, I don't think having Swiss Made on the dial is a good idea.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> Is Eddie at TZ-UK having a little dig at Roy's MP Rlt51 ?
> 
> Poor form if he is :thumbsdown:
> 
> Presumably a link isn't allowed so check out Watch Talk - "A Truly International Watch"


I wouldn't worry - he's on some mission to court controversy judging by recent events over there.

Does this watch not have a Swiss movement then? Am now wondering if it was such a good buy...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

it seems it is a direct dig at the RLT51 and Roy.

Everyone knows whats gone into their 51 so the lettering on the dial is of no consequence.

Oh and mine shipped today so I should have it tomorrow

THanks Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

HereBeMonsters said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Is Eddie at TZ-UK having a little dig at Roy's MP Rlt51 ?
> ...


Its a great buy, like has been said if it was a Swiss ETA then it would have been twice the price...

Roy explained that the dials are from O+W and also customers were asking for the 'RLT Watches' logo on the watch, he had initialy built the watch unbranded.

Nothing wrong with the ST movement at all, lots of makers are useing them as ETA are severly restricting supplies of their movements , all the watches have Roys warrenty so there shouldnt be anything to worry about.....

Eddie does like to have a dig when he can but lets just try to ingore it and not feed it....


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I asked Roy these questions by email when I was one of the first to put in an order... because his sales listing clearly omits any reference to it being a Swiss (ie ETA) movement.

His response on the movement issue was:

"The movement is a far east version of the ETA2824, this

movement is superior to its Swiss counterpart in quality, finish etc."

I am perfectly happy to accept Roy's expertise & judgment in this matter.

As for "Swiss Made" on the dial:

Check out the original post in this thread - the dials are O&W so the dials are Swiss!

And finally, Roy wasn't going to add his name to the dial but did so due to customer pressure.

I think it's great when a retailer can respond to their buyers requests :thumbsup:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Oh and mine shipped today so I should have it tomorrow
> 
> THanks Roy


If I was next in line last Tuesday mine should hopefully be on it's way soon too!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Eddie does like to have a dig when he can but lets just try to ingore it and not feed it....


Ooops - I've just responded :crybaby:

Perhaps I'm headed for a banning :sadwalk:

:yahoo:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Eddie does like to have a dig when he can but lets just try to ingore it and not feed it....
> ...


I tried to Join TZUK but apparantly its closed..


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


No great loss. I wouldn't bother tbh.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bob Frazier did a very good comparison of the ST21 and ETA2824-2 over on TZUK, he stripped down the movements and compared key components. The ST21 (also wrongly known as the ST24) came out very well and he scored the ST21 higher than the ETA in a number of areas, if I remember right the performance was also better than the version of the ETA he compared it to.

There's nothing wrong with the movement at all IMO.

And guys please don't slag off TZUK there's some really good guys over there


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Just got a reply from Roy addressing my concerns:



> It is a far east version of the ETA 2824. Some people in the industry say that the Swiss ETA's are manufactured at the same place and only the balance and a couple of other parts are actually made in Switzerland.
> 
> They are not cheap movements they cost the same as the Swiss ones did when they were available. The finish on them is much supirior to its Swiss counterpart.
> 
> ...


Sounds fine to me. Agree that the "Swiss Made" part could be misleading though.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Just got a reply from Roy addressing my concerns:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Roy mention if the movements are in? Keen to get hold of my first RLT


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a reply from Roy addressing my concerns:
> ...


When I asked last week he said they were still not in yet, but he hoped to have them very soon. I'm looking forward to mine as well, will be reserved for "best daily" if you get what I mean!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It seems that the issue of Swiss made on the dial is a problem. Having looked into what Swiss made actually means I think there are no legal problems with the 51 despite Eddies assertion to the contrary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm quite happy about the source & origin of my '51 - about the only thing I don't now know is where the case came from B) (oh and the strap)

And that's more than I know about a lot of my pieces...

Has it been mis-represented - no.

Do I trust Roy - yes.

Was it good VFM - yes.

I'm well chuffed with my "International" RLT51 MP :clap: :rltb:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Steve

I agree your a bit ahead of me mine arrives tomorrow.

If the 51 is half as good as the others I have from Roy I will be more than happy


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> It seems that the issue of Swiss made on the dial is a problem. Having looked into what Swiss made actually means I think there are no legal problems with the 51 despite Eddies assertion to the contrary


Completely wrong, the most important aspect of the "Swiss Made" issue is that the movement has to Swiss, all other parts can be from elsewhere as long as its cased up & tested Switzerland. If this was a "forum watch" it wouldnt be a problem, I dont suppose, but its on the main website available to non-wis who will naturally assume, if it say Swiss Made on the dial, it fills the criteria.....it clearly dosent

Quote:http://www.fhs.ch/en/swissm.php

A Swiss watch

Only when it is Swiss, may a watch carry the indications "Swiss made" or "Swiss", or any other expression containing the word "Swiss" or its translation, on the outside. According to Section 1a OSM, a watch is considered to be Swiss if:

* its movement is Swiss;

* its movement is cased up in Switzerland;

* and the manufacturer carries out the final inspection in Switzerland..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Eddie Platts may be able to change a watch battery, but that's as far as his watch making skill goes. He buys his watches from third parties.

I'm not going to get into this again, it's so trivial as to be less important than a trainspotter's notebook. :no:

Why is this nastiness ongoing? Roy and Eddie were once good friends.

This is what pisses me off about the so called "watch community".

Most of you are forum arse kissers. :angry:

Sorry men, but it's time to man up and get some perspective here, imo.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Buy the seller first, I can say Roy is a gent. Many global vendors even some here in Canada are very sad for some reason not sure if its business related, family related or simply due to changing climate the internet has brought us.

I congratulate him on his watch making and servicing skills, that is an accomplishment! I like these old dials, great idea to throw some pieces together using them.

Seems some years ago there was talk, speak of these new crap asian movements, these were the japan pieces and that evolution in the industry, now fully accepted and real competition. Seagull, Hangzhou and others are now at the same stage as the first japan pieces, in the worlds eyes. Inevitably these will be the next evolution time to embrace them folks and get over it


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Swiss made printed on the dial of a watch means that the movement is assembled, finished and regulated in Switzerland. At least 50% of the value of the parts used in the movement has to be of swiss origin.

It's not correct to have Swiss Made printed on the dial of the RLT 51, but it's only 20 watches with a NOS O&W dial, not massproduction of thousands of watches. I think that Roy should have said on the RLT Watches Sales Site that the RLT 51 use a NOS O&W dial and a Chinese Seagull movement.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

.....give the man a break....he's put these watches together because we always moan that we want a new RLT. roy had some spare dials and cases, and produced the 51......

now i know that the 'swiss' thing is a bit of a bug bear to some, but, where are you gonna get a swiss for the money roy is charging? as roy has expalined on the forum, he had some spares, and put these together.......

this really is gonna help roy aint it? i can really see him producing loads more watches now (this is sarcasm)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> this really is gonna help roy aint it? i can really see him producing loads more watches now (this is sarcasm)


well when he does make more likely I will buy them and he can write made on mars on the dial for all I care.

Quality watches at very affordable prices thanks Roy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Could Roy amend his name to Roy Swiss L Taylor  h34r:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

well when he does make more likely I will buy them and he can write made on mars on the dial for all I care.

Quality watches at very affordable prices thanks Roy


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Griff said:


> Could Roy amend his name to Roy Swiss L Taylor  h34r:


Or declare UDI and call his new state Swiss :yahoo:.

Defender :astro:.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Missed the postie.... bugger.... then in a moment of madness I trailed to the sorting office staked it out and lo and behold he arrived back early none of that waiting 24 hours rubbish its on the wrist and i like it


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Missed the postie.... bugger.... then in a moment of madness I trailed to the sorting office staked it out and lo and behold he arrived back early none of that waiting 24 hours rubbish its on the wrist and i like it


Pics pics!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JoT said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm take a look at the photo of the case back above. Shouldn't the '3TAM' actually read '3ATM' ie 3 atmospheres or 30m resistance or am I misreading it?
> ...


Well this is seriously spooky 

- that watch is mine, I took the photo,

so I've just had a look and...










3*ATM*

This pic taken just now - cue x-files theme tune!


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

It appears to be a completely different case back. Different engraving. It's also definitely been removed because the wording is in a different place with relation to the case.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Stan said:


> Eddie Platts may be able to change a watch battery, but that's as far as his watch making skill goes. He buys his watches from third parties.


I'm confused.

The "Italian" can be listed for sale over there, but postings of MMs in the sales forum are banned over fear of lawsuits.

I may be wrong, but the lawsuits against MM seem to be focused on what's printed on the dial.

So, does the "Italian" get a pass because the dial was left blank?

Hmmm.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Christian. said:


> It appears to be a completely different case back. Different engraving. It's also definitely been removed because the wording is in a different place with relation to the case.


They are indeed two different watches:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

My RLT MP arrived today.

Now on my wrist. Lovely looking watch, very nice.

I think I may try it on a Bond nato later but in the meantime I'm just enjoying it!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Bootsy said:


> ....but in the meantime I'm just enjoying it!


That really is the best - just plain simple enjoyment of a watch :cheers:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Eddie Platts may be able to change a watch battery, but that's as far as his watch making skill goes. He buys his watches from third parties.
> ...


Rich

The issue with MMs is the crown guard. It's a registered trademark of Panerai, and obviously as they haven't given permission for it's use it's illegal. Panerai have been enforcing their trademark by issuing lawsuits left, right and centre - both to the sellers and any retailer / forum allowing the sale of these watches to be advertised. That's why Eddie has asked for them not to be listed for sale anymore. Nothing to do with what's on the dial.

The Italian (PRS20) is based on the 1936 watch which was a Rad style case (without the locking crown guard), and is therefore not breaking any laws.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I see...thanks Rich. :thumbsup:

It's things like this that continue to confuse me about "homage" watches...seems you can copy a really old watch and it's cool, but copy a newer one with a trademarked crown guard and you're screwed. :blink:

Suppose that's one reason they don't appeal to me. :wink1:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The `51 is a great looking watch put together by a proper watch maker & sold at a bargain price









As for the `Swiss Made` on the dial if it bothers people so much why don`t they open the watch up & black it out with a permanent marker


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The `51 is a great looking watch put together by a proper watch maker & sold at a bargain price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well other than the fact my prefered lettering was made on mars I havent a complaint...I suppose though the main reason I wouldnt open it up is I value it as a working timepiece


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Put mine on a Bond Nato last night. As McDonalds would say.... I'm loving it!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Bootsy said:


> Put mine on a Bond Nato last night. As McDonalds would say.... I'm loving it!


I'm not usually a fan of nato's but that suits it very well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Despite the criticism from another forum (in particular its owner) and certain members of "dual nationality", this watch seems to have been well recieved by those who've paid money for it.

Don't wait for the call from the OFT, it won't happen. Ignore the bullshine.

Enjoy your RLT51s gentlemen. :wink1:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have said similar before, but just as a parallel, I have a Citroen C1. It has a Citroen badge on the bonnet.

You open the bonnet of the aforementioned vehicle and you find the engine is a Toyota 

You then find out it was built in the Czech Republic 

So, you may have bought the said vehicle thinking it was "frog", and then you find it wasn't even made in "frog land". Almost certainly, you also find some of the parts of the same aforementioned vehicle are Chinese, Taiwan, and German.

I am fretting that the vehicle may be snatched off me for being illegal, and I shall weep openly as I think it is great value for money and it makes me smile B) 

Do your budjuices dig me!!!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Griff said:


> Do your budjuices dig me!!!


I'm not sure if they do as I'm not quite sure what budjuices are or of their digging capacity. I do however like your comparison with your car even if it is a Citroen!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Bootsy said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Do your budjuices dig me!!!
> ...


 :rofl2:

It does look spot on with the NATO. It's a seriously good looking watch. I like the twisted lugs as on the RLT14 and the dial and handset suits it down to the ground :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> I have said similar before, but just as a parallel, I have a Citroen C1. It has a Citroen badge on the bonnet.
> 
> You open the bonnet of the aforementioned vehicle and you find the engine is a Toyota
> 
> ...


"budjuice" that is quality


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Stan said:


> Despite the criticism from another forum (in particular its owner) and certain members of "dual nationality", this watch seems to have been well recieved by those who've paid money for it.
> 
> Don't wait for the call from the OFT, it won't happen. Ignore the bullshine.
> 
> Enjoy your RLT51s gentlemen. :wink1:


I have read much of the sycophantic criticism and flim-flam levied at this watch with the huge smile on my face because I'm just doing exactly as Stan suggests - I'm enjoying every minute of my RLT51 as I'm sure everyone else who has purchased one is :wink1: Some people really do need to get out a bit more :lol:

Mmmmmmmm.....lovely :wub:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm.....lovely :wub:

+1


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

MarkDavey said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the criticism from another forum (in particular its owner) and certain members of "dual nationality", this watch seems to have been well recieved by those who've paid money for it.
> ...


At the risk of being a pedant, how can the critisism be considered sycophantic? Either you get the watch and buy one or you dont and you slag it off. You cant kiss Roy's ass and slag it off at the same time surely can you?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

By the way if we are all going to kick off about the fact that the movement is misrepresented by the script on the face then shouldn't someone mention that the use of the broad arrow is also misleading on a watch not actually issued to forces though I note O & W have been exploiting the same fib for years...

ps if you think as I that the arrow is not an issue then by extension maybe 'swiss made' is not either


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Padders said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


The criticism took place on another forum and it wasn't Roy's arse people were kissing. On the contrary, it was Roy's bottom they were trying trying to break. However misguided or lead that action was/ is.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Stan said:


> Padders said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDavey said:
> ...


Ah yes I see, my mistake.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> The criticism took place on another forum and it wasn't Roy's arse people were kissing. On the contrary, it was Roy's bottom they were trying trying to break. However misguided or lead that action was/ is.


Poor old Stan still doesn't get the point & seems absolutely determined to stir it between the two forums


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > The criticism took place on another forum and it wasn't Roy's arse people were kissing. On the contrary, it was Roy's bottom they were trying trying to break. However misguided or lead that action was/ is.
> ...


Not as much as your best chum though Alan.  Perhaps you should stay where you're most appreciated rather than stirring it up over here?

Your boss could have reported the RLT51 to the OFT, as I suggested he should, if he thought it illegal. But he'd rather do what you like to do.

Cause trouble. :no:

I'm not that poor, by the way.:wink1:

Take your bile, and your boss's, elsewhere Alan. We need neither of you at RLT.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


There you go again


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not going anywhere.:wink1:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Padders said:


> By the way if we mention that the use of the broad arrow is also misleading on a watch not actually issued to forces though I note O & W have been exploiting the same fib for years..


hands up any other serving members of hm forces regular or reserve...... Roy you've got a forces watch


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Stan said:


> I'm not going anywhere.:wink1:


Stan I agree you should stay your entitled to an opinion as is eddie especially on his own forum I have a 51 I'm happy with it and for me that's the end of it. I would enter the debate on tzuk but No one can join can they.

Roy has remained silent on this and in my opinion shows himself in a better light.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going anywhere.:wink1:
> ...


I totally agree Gaz, and if the thread related to this watch had not been started on TZ- UK, there would have been no need any animosity in the first place. Many people will be asking themselves why that thread was started and what the motive was behind it.

Itâ€™s also interesting to note that Roy, to my knowledge, has never started a thread on RLT that was openly critical of another UK dealerâ€™s products.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

May be someone should go to the darkside and yell DOXA - always seems to get them going.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

frogspawn said:


> May be someone should go to the darkside and yell DOXA - always seems to get them going.


I can't post anything without it being vetted by a "moderator". Needless to say, none of my posts end up being approved.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

A friendly place to discuss watches without oppressive moderation hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Think I'll stay here within my comfort zone.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > May be someone should go to the darkside and yell DOXA - always seems to get them going.
> ...


Now then Stanley................you wouldn't want us to get in a right mess...........would you!!?? :blink:  

:clap:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Have been following this one with interest ( here and on the other side ) Hoo boy! what a can of worms. Seems to me the major gripe is that although the entire production run will probably be taken up by members of this forum, somewhere down the line the watch may be sold on as being something it isn't. From my dealings with forum members (trades, sales, purchases, etc. ) I rather doubt that. Everyone I have dealt with here has been scrupulously honest. I think that its notoriety will make it a true collectors piece. From being indifferent when Roy announced it (it really isn't my type of watch) I now find myself actually wanting one of these "bitsa's" ( bikers term....bitsa this bitsa that ) simply because of the history it already has.

On a more serious note, to cover himself, I think Roy should either take it off his website or amend the the description on there to include the information he gave us here. As a relative newcomer I can see that there is obviously a history here that I'm not privy to, but the bile & vitriol that has been spewed over this really has surprised me. I know that for some of us watches are an obsession but as the man said "it's not a matter of life and death. It's far more important than that."

:rltb:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Got an email yesterday from Roy:



> Your watch will be completed by Monday and yours will have a Swiss movement.


So will it arrive in the post today? Fingers crossed! B)


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, it did arrive yesterday. Missus took pics for me this evening...

   

Absolutely love it, and yes - it is unique! It's actually got a Swiss movement - I was fine with Roy's recommendation on the far east one, but he's put a Swiss into this for me, and inscribed the date of my wedding on the rotor. Not only will I now never forget my wedding anniversary, but it's a great reminder that it's a one of a kind watch, and hopefully will make for easy identification should it ever (god forbid) get stolen.

I'm loving it a little too much, as I'm not allowed to wear it until the wedding day. It will come out for the after-party, kilt goes a lot better with the Rotary dress watch, or possibly the lovely Omega that failed to sell last week. This is definitely an "everyday best" sort of watch, chunky and military looking, but far too nice to wear on a daily basis. Perhaps for Fridays?


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Well, it did arrive yesterday. Missus took pics for me this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a beauty. Hope all goes well on the big day and you actually remember to put this on.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

I am one of those "dual nationality" members, but since my attention has been drawn to the watch, I can tell you I couldn't care less about the argument...I really like the look of the watch. Thumbs up in my book. :cheers:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Barrow Boy said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it did arrive yesterday. Missus took pics for me this evening...
> ...


Alas I have had to send it back to Roy for fettling. The mark you can see at the top of the strap (between the watch lugs) has become more noticeable very quickly, it was keeping weird time and I noticed the dial was ever so slightly out of whack - about 1 minute rotated around clockwise, if you get my drift.

Hopefully it arrived back to Roy today and he'll be able to sort out my concerns. B)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It`ll get sorted Roy is good when it comes to aftersales sevice


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Are these still for sale on Roys site?. I have seen MP on there but not sure if its the same one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ciderlion said:


> Are these still for sale on Roys site?. I have seen MP on there but not sure if its the same one.


I`ve just checked now and they are still on there and still showing add to cart so I would say they are still available MP RLT51


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

ciderlion said:


> Are these still for sale on Roys site?. I have seen MP on there but not sure if its the same one.


That's the one. Not sure if Roy has movements available, but he did get a batch in at the end of August, I believe.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> ciderlion said:
> 
> 
> > Are these still for sale on Roys site?. I have seen MP on there but not sure if its the same one.
> ...


Someone got a swiss movt in their watch  ..... but having read a review of the movement in mine I am happier I have what I have


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> It`ll get sorted Roy is good when it comes to aftersales sevice


Another advantage of a small (select) vendor who does his own work!

Whatever happens there will be problems sometimes but it is how they are dealt with that is the key thing.

:rltb:

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Well mine turned up yesterday after a very long wait from ordering soon after their announcement (was waiting on another watch to be serviced to combine postage) and i'm as chuffed as a chuff with a special reason to be chuffed. Stunning looking watch, looks so much better in the flesh and is a great size. Love the look of the red second hand. Keep taking it off to peer with wonder at the movement whirring away (my first display back) All in all very pleased with my purchase. My only slight gripe is the lack of a date which all my other watches have and i've got used to looking at my wrist for about 10 times a day at work as i'm a draughtman/design engineer and am always typing the date in drawing borders, but i'm sure i'll get used to having to remember it :blink: . I'm suprised Roy still has them for sale, i'd have thought all 20 would be long gone by now.

Brighty


----------

